# windows 7 tablet edition?



## Reefer86 (Aug 5, 2011)

hi guys, is there a tablet edition of windows 7, just like XP or is it already in the existing windows editions?

im using a Fujitsu Stylistic ST6012, so it uses the pen.

also how would i install as this only has usb, just make bootable then add the windows 7 disc files on to it?


thanks guys


----------



## human_error (Aug 5, 2011)

Reefer86 said:


> hi guys, is there a tablet edition of windows 7, just like XP or is it already in the existing windows editions?
> 
> im using a Fujitsu Stylistic ST6012, so it uses the pen.
> 
> ...



There is no "tablet" edition of windows 7 (all versions of windows 7 except possibly basic have the same functionality when it comes to tablets)- if it detects you have a tablet pc it changes a few settings (icon sizes) and installs a couple of extra applications which can be used with wacom/touchscreen style setups.

You can install windows 7 from USB with no problems, but I am not familiar enough with the steps required to do it.


----------



## Reefer86 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks alot human, cleared that up for me. will google how to install via usb


----------



## atfaniqbal (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks A Lot Pals For The Information Provided...


----------

